# fuse box above battery is dead !



## rnksarda (Jan 31, 2012)

the problem is i am not able to push-start my car for some reason. everything else which works with battery works fine ( lights ,gps device , etc)after inspecting, the repair guy told me the fuse box above battery is dead , i have a gps device installed . can it be because of that ? it dint show any problem i dont have any other electronic fitting except that . and the gps works fine .its gonna be claimes under warranty , but i dont want the same problem again . what do u guys think ? was it bad luck or because of the gps device ? ( the gps device is of a big branded company , not a local one )


----------

